# Red tail boas



## noah2112 (Jun 27, 2011)

At gorge wildlife park holding the red tails 

















The pictures are only working this way... So there only little


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 27, 2011)

nice


----------



## Smithers (Jun 27, 2011)

Kool critter but you've put it in Australian snakes section,..you may find the thread moved soon.


----------



## noah2112 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh woops


----------



## saximus (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous. These are the only exotic I'd want


----------



## lgotje (Jun 27, 2011)

i love them


----------



## noah2112 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah I want them so bad. I contemplate just moving over to the us to get them... It's also easy for me because my dads a yank ha


----------



## killimike (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice pics! They are beautiful snakes.

But, did you change clothes halfway through?


----------



## noah2112 (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha no lol. That's my friend in the green!


----------



## killimike (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah ok, so you're the shy one!


----------



## blakehose (Jun 28, 2011)

I love Boas!


----------



## noah2112 (Jun 28, 2011)

Red tails and rainbows I believe are my favorites!


----------

